# اجمل هدايا عيد الحب 2011



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هنا موضوع اقتراح افضل هدايا لعيد الحب 2010
فككوا بقى من الدباديب والورد والشوكولاته

ايه الجديد؟

كل واحد يكتب الهدية اللي هيقدمها او يحب تجيله في عيد الحب 2011

اقتراحات :
1- مجوهرات بانوعها ... اكيد هي التوب عند اي بنت

2- عطور وساعات ... شغالة ولاد وبنات​
 


يلا كل واحد يقول اقتراحه ​

​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا عاوز لاب توب
ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا استاذي

نورت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا عايزه سندويتش شاورمه ويكون لونها احمر
ازاي ماليش دعوه هو يتصرف بقى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصراحه عايزه خاتم وفيه قلبين:smil12:
​*


----------



## qwyui (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عيزة كلمة حب مع لمسة حنان ويجعل البيت يسكون فية المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا عايزه سندويتش شاورمه ويكون لونها احمر*
> *ازاي ماليش دعوه هو يتصرف بقى*


 

ههههههههههه اهااااااااااا طيب ممكن حته


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بصراحه عايزه خاتم وفيه قلبين:smil12:​*


 

يا سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> انا عيزة كلمة حب مع لمسة حنان ويجعل البيت يسكون فية المسيح


 

كلام جميل اوي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هنا موضوع اقتراح افضل هدايا لعيد الحب 2010
> 
> فككوا بقى من الدباديب والورد والشوكولاته​
> ايه الجديد؟​
> ...


 اللي بقدمه قلبي...:smil13:

مش عايز ولا حاجة...:beee:

موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي...:yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اللي بقدمه قلبي...:smil13:
> 
> مش عايز ولا حاجة...:beee:
> 
> موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي...:yaka:


 

كلامك اجمل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احسن هديه بتكون الورد 
متهيقلي


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الورد رومنسي كتير يا روزي

مشكورة للموضوع

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## ponponayah (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*تؤتؤ كدا هنزعل مع بعض يا روزى
مالها الشيكولاتة بقى ازعل منك انا كدا
ومش هقول بقى انا عايز اية​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

خلاص يا حبي مش تزعلي 

حلوه الشيكولاته وانا عن نفسي بحبها ههههههههههه

ها كده تمام مفيش زعل صح ههههههههههه


نورتي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هديتى لمن احب فى عيد الحب 
اهدى لها حياتى وعمرى  
الهديه التى اريديها من حبيبتى 
لا اريد هديه منها
لان 
 وجودها معى اروع واجمل هديه 
شكرا روزى 
ربنا يسعدك ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يا سيدي علي الكلام الجامد

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا عندي كفاية اسمع صوته*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل اوي يا روكا

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللي عايزه اني اشوفها
اللي هقدمه كل حياتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل يا ميكي

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مممم..
مالكوش دعوة بقى :beee:
بت ياروزى مناخيرك ممكن تطول كده ومنعرفش نتصرف فيها
بلاش تحشريها كده يابت :smil12:
هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه

هش يابت انتي

اوف بقي ههههههههههه

يلا مش عايزين نعرف يا رخمه هههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ازاى افكنى من الورد ده اسمى لغات الحب والتعبير عنه لغة مش اى حد يفهمها 

انا نفسى اجيب لمينا بوكية ورد احمر وهو كمان يجبلى ورد احمر يلهوى على الاحساس ده هبقى زى الفراشة وقتها


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ازاى افكنى من الورد ده اسمى لغات الحب والتعبير عنه لغة مش اى حد يفهمها
> 
> انا نفسى اجيب لمينا بوكية ورد احمر وهو كمان يجبلى ورد احمر يلهوى على الاحساس ده هبقى زى الفراشة وقتها


 

نورتي يا ميرنا


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

لم انتظر شيئا
ولا انتظر شيئا


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو

نورت


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> لم انتظر شيئا
> ولا انتظر شيئا


 يقلبك ولا حتى ورده :Love_Mailbox:



mikel coco قال:


> *اللي عايزه اني اشوفها​*
> 
> *اللي هقدمه كل حياتي*​


 سيدى يا سيدى على الناس الجامدة دى :smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> سيدى يا سيدى على الناس الجامدة دى :smil12:




*بعض ماعندكم ياعم
انا اجي ايه جنبك*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعض ماعندكم ياعم*
> 
> *انا اجي ايه جنبك*​


 
لا تيجى ددنناصور:beee: يعم دنا اللى طلعت نملة قدامك :smil12:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

حلو الموضوع يا روزى

انا عايزة حقى ناشف هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا تيجى ددنناصور:beee: يعم دنا اللى طلعت نملة قدامك :smil12:




*بأماره الاحمر في الاحمر*​


apsoti قال:


> انا نفسى اجيب لمينا بوكية ورد احمر وهو كمان يجبلى ورد احمر يلهوى على الاحساس ده هبقى زى الفراشة وقتها




*ده انتي طلعتي رومانسيه ع الاخر
الله يسهلك ياعم مينا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا عايزة حقى ناشف هههههههههههههه




*ماديه ع طول في اي حاجه
اموت واشوف اللي هيتجوزك
وهيكون ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ماديه ع طول في اي حاجه
> اموت واشوف اللي هيتجوزك
> وهيكون ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها*​


 
ههههههههههه

موت مش هتشوفه

ده اللى هيتجوزنى ربنا يبقى بيحبه وواقف معاه هههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اهدي لي حبيبتي

عمري

حياتي

قلبي

كل شيئ عندي

اهدي لها اغلى شيئ عندي وهيه عيوني

شكرا روزي

موضوع اكثر من رائع

تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> موت مش هتشوفه
> 
> ده اللى هيتجوزنى ربنا يبقى بيحبه وواقف معاه هههههههههههه



*مش ده لو جه وعبرك اصلا
ادعي بس كل يوم
ان ربنا يبعتلك حد *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلو الموضوع يا روزى
> 
> انا عايزة حقى ناشف هههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> اهدي لي حبيبتي
> 
> عمري
> 
> ...


 

نورت يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مش ده لو جه وعبرك اصلا
> ادعي بس كل يوم
> ان ربنا يبعتلك حد *




هههههههههههه

لا متقلقش من النقطة دى 

جاى جاى هيروح فين​


----------



## sparrow (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا هقولك يا روزي بس بعد يوم الخميس
عشان المفاجئه مش تبوظ
موضوع جميل  وفكرته حلوة  *


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه اوك يا حبي

هستناكي تعرفيني ههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*هو كان هديتى فى عيد الحب ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا انجي

نورتي يا قمر


----------

